
The Ice Cream You Are Allowed to Have - firloop
https://www.theawl.com/2017/12/the-ice-cream-you-are-allowed-to-have
======
masonic

      Halo Top, which is now the best-selling ice cream in the country
    

_only_ in the prepackaged pint category.

